# Fragrance oil - comes in an aluminum can?



## Lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi.  Does anyone know of a fragrance oil that comes in a aluminum can with a larger screw top (white plastic)?  When I first started soaping, my teacher had her oils in aluminum cans and she would retail to us.  She's no longer with us.  I never asked before when I had the chance; didn't feel comfortable.  Oh, and I remember a white with green label.  Does this sound familiar?

It must have been at least 16 - 32 ounces.

Thanks in advance!

Lulu


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know about FOs but I got an EO from NDA which is in a silver metallic container with a white plastic screw top. However, the label isn't white and green.

Here's the link if you need it.

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/


----------



## Lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 24, 2011)

That's correct: our oils (in larger sizes) come in aluminum bottles. The white and green label is for organic EOs.


----------



## carebear (Mar 24, 2011)

Essential Oils from Essential Oils University come in aluminum cans.  They might also have FOs, I'm not sure.


----------

